# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Μου μπαίνουν ιδέες ...

## MacGyver

Χωρίς πολλά λόγια, ξεφύλλιζα ένα φυλλάδιο και βλέπω αυτό:


και το πρώτο πράγμα που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσω τις  4 προσόψεις που έχω πάρει από πέρυσι



και μερικά μέτρα από κουνελόσιρμα για τις υπόλοιπες πλευρές



και κατασκευή πάτων αλουμινίου με αυτό (και έκδοση με χερούλι)





Και φαντάζεστε τι θα προκύψει ε? 

*4 κλούβες 92 εκατοστών μήκος επί 46 πλάτος και 45 περίπου ύψος
*
Να είχαμε και χώρο να το βάζαμε.... (το διαζύγιο δεν το γλιτώνω μου φαίνεται  :Fighting0029:  )

----------


## jk21

Δες και τα σχολια σε αυτο  *Dexion ράφι 1.60 χ 1.60 χ 40 cm ,ιδανικο για ζευγαρώστρες καρδερίνας*για ιδεες

----------


## MacGyver

> Δες και τα σχολια σε αυτο  *Dexion ράφι 1.60 χ 1.60 χ 40 cm ,ιδανικο για ζευγαρώστρες καρδερίνας*
> 
> 
> για ιδεες


Ωραίο θέμα Δημήτρη, ευχαριστώ. Το είχα διαβάσει και παλαιότερα αλλά δε το θυμόμουν.

Μη μου βάζεις ιδέες όμως δε θα μου βγει σε καλό...

----------


## IscarioTis

θα κανω πως δεν το ειδα Νωντα :Happy0196:

----------


## MacGyver

Πήγα σήμερα το πρωί και συγκεκριμένα 09:05 στο κατάστημα για τη ραφιέρα (νομίζοντας ότι ανοίγει στις 09:00) και είχαν εξαντληθεί... Ίσως να είναι καλύτερα

Διαβάζοντας και το ποστ με το ανάλογο θέμα είχα κατασταλάξει αντί για κουνελόσιρμα να έβαζα φύλλα pvc (πλαστικού) στην πίσω πλευρά και ίσως και στα πλαϊνά. Όταν με το καλό γεμίσουμε γαρδελάκια θα το φτιάξω σε χρόνο dt  ::

----------


## Titribit

εχω παρει 5 τετοιες ραφιερες πριν απο κανενα 2μηνο σε αυτη την τιμη αλλα απο αλλο καταστημα,τις εχω παρει για την αποθηκη μιας που ξηλωνω κατι παλιες ντουλαπες


τωρα με βαζεις και εμενα σε σκεψεις Νωντα....


τα ταψακια απο που ειχες σκοπο να τα προμηθευτεις?

----------


## ndlns

Νώντα, όλο ιδέες είσαι και τις σκορπάς στον κόσμο, έτσι στο χαλαρό...
Τα βλέπω ομαδικά τα διαζύγια... Τουλάχιστον, μπορούμε να συγκατοικήσουμε, μαζί με τα πουλιά! 

Θυμάσαι που σου έλεγα ότι δεν έχω χώρο για τα μωρά; Μου έβαλες ιδέες αλλά προσπαθώ να μείνω στις αρχικές σκέψεις για μια μόνο ζευγαρώστρα. Ο λόγος είναι προφανής...

----------


## MacGyver

> τα ταψακια απο που ειχες σκοπο να τα προμηθευτεις?


Από μεγάλο κατάστημα ειδών σπιτιού, εργαλείων και όχι μόνο, στο μενού Κουζίνα > Εξοπλισμός Κουζίνας > Αξεσουάρ Κουζίνας. Είναι φύλλο αλουμινίου προστατευτικό για τα ντουλάπια σε διάφορες διαστάσεις. Είχα υπολογίσει την διάσταση 1m*1m για να βγουν δύο κομμάτια για δύο ράφια. Επειδή θα ήταν μεγάλο και δεν είναι στρατζαριστό θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένα πλέγμα με καβίλιες ως σκελετός. Αυτά τα βρίσκεις την ώρα που το κατασκευάζεις...

Θα ήθελα να ψάξω για φύλλα pvc, ειδικά για την πίσω πλευρά. Η εύκολη λύση είναι κόντρα πλακέ/κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης αλλά με τα γνωστά μειονεκτήματα. Αν γνωρίζεται που θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε φύλλα pvc ή κατάλληλου πλαστικού για να το έχουμε κατά νου...

----------


## Titribit

> Από μεγάλο κατάστημα ειδών σπιτιού, εργαλείων και όχι μόνο, στο μενού Κουζίνα > Εξοπλισμός Κουζίνας > Αξεσουάρ Κουζίνας. Είναι φύλλο αλουμινίου προστατευτικό για τα ντουλάπια σε διάφορες διαστάσεις. Είχα υπολογίσει την διάσταση 1m*1m για να βγουν δύο κομμάτια για δύο ράφια. Επειδή θα ήταν μεγάλο και δεν είναι στρατζαριστό θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένα πλέγμα με καβίλιες ως σκελετός. Αυτά τα βρίσκεις την ώρα που το κατασκευάζεις...
> 
> Θα ήθελα να ψάξω για φύλλα pvc, ειδικά για την πίσω πλευρά. Η εύκολη λύση είναι κόντρα πλακέ/κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης αλλά με τα γνωστά μειονεκτήματα. Αν γνωρίζεται που θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε φύλλα pvc ή κατάλληλου πλαστικού για να το έχουμε κατά νου...



το να βρεις δεν ειναι δυσκολο,το να βρεις σε καλη τιμη αυτο ειναι ενα θεμα

για τι παχος μιλαμε?

----------


## dikai

> Από μεγάλο κατάστημα ειδών σπιτιού, εργαλείων και όχι μόνο, στο μενού Κουζίνα > Εξοπλισμός Κουζίνας > Αξεσουάρ Κουζίνας. Είναι φύλλο αλουμινίου προστατευτικό για τα ντουλάπια σε διάφορες διαστάσεις. Είχα υπολογίσει την διάσταση 1m*1m για να βγουν δύο κομμάτια για δύο ράφια. Επειδή θα ήταν μεγάλο και δεν είναι στρατζαριστό θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένα πλέγμα με καβίλιες ως σκελετός. Αυτά τα βρίσκεις την ώρα που το κατασκευάζεις...
> 
> Θα ήθελα να ψάξω για φύλλα pvc, ειδικά για την πίσω πλευρά. Η εύκολη λύση είναι κόντρα πλακέ/κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης αλλά με τα γνωστά μειονεκτήματα. Αν γνωρίζεται που θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε φύλλα pvc ή κατάλληλου πλαστικού για να το έχουμε κατά νου...


Πολυκαρβονικα καλύτερα. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

